# Best Nigerian Goat Stanchion/Where?



## BetterHensandGardens (May 10, 2011)

It's time for us to get a stanchion for our ND's, and I was wondering what the best type (wood or metal) and size of stanchion was for the Nigerians (like how high should they be so milking is still comfortable)?  The wooden ones seemed preferable to me, but none of the places that had wooden ones seemed to be shipping them?  Is there a source that anyone knows of that ships or makes them near Ohio?


----------



## chandasue (May 10, 2011)

I really liked the metal one I have.... until it rusted this spring.   Now I have to sand it all down and repaint it. I'm sure there are plans online if you know anyone that's even a little bit handy with a table saw, or easily adjust standard milk stand plans, just make it taller. I think the one I have is 16 or 18 inches high. Really I wouldn't mind if it was a little taller since my back is crap and that half bent over position is hard on me, but then they'd need a ramp to get up and I don't have room for that.


----------



## helmstead (May 10, 2011)

Look for plans for the PVC stanchions...they're great, won't rust or rot.


----------



## elevan (May 10, 2011)

I remember seeing an add on Craig's list a few months back for a guy who makes them.  You might do a post on Craig's list.

Here are a few ads:
http://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/2331812718.html
http://richmondin.craigslist.org/grd/2315233191.html
http://sandusky.craigslist.org/grd/2345005600.html
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/2319174858.html
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/2333622158.html


Those will get you started    I didn't find the one for the guy who makes them but like I said just post an add wanting to buy and I'm sure you'll get a response.


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 10, 2011)

I made mine with an old (and FREE) coffee table type base, and some scrap wood.


----------



## elevan (May 10, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Look for plans for the PVC stanchions...they're great, won't rust or rot.


You got me curious so I went "binging" to see if I could find some good plans (since I need to make a new stand myself).

I think this was the best of what I found.  And it included pictures which most of the others did not.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (May 12, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Look for plans for the PVC stanchions...they're great, won't rust or rot.


I like the idea of the PVC stanchions.....didn't know they came that way.  Thanks!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (May 12, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> helmstead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one does look pretty good/sturdy.  It says that they're about 14 - 15 inches from the ground to the base.  Is that high enough or should it be made taller so it's not necessary to hunch over during milking?


----------



## elevan (May 12, 2011)

BetterHensandGardens said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They say it's made for dwarf breeds but I think I'll make it a little taller...


----------



## GrowURown (May 12, 2011)

MAKE IT TALL< BUY THE GOATS A LADDER TO GET UP THERE OR BE SORRY WHEN THE NEIGHBORS LAUGH AT YOU!


just saying...I feel like I have to lay down to milk...and ours was 2nd hand, bought from a lady with "big goats" that had gotten herself a metal one and wanted to ditch the wooden one...people laugh at my expense most days...it's okay, I;m not sharing my milk with them!

Really though...taller...just my vote...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 13, 2011)

Fias Co Farm has plans you can download for builing one out of wood.  May be able to use it for dimension,etc.  I plan to build one like this as I have a lot of recycled lumber.



http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (May 13, 2011)

So, how high should the stanchion base be for comfortably milking Nigerian does?  What's everyone out there milking today using & think is the right height? :/


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 13, 2011)

I'd say higher than a coffee table (mine's a little low) and lower than a kitchen table. lol


----------



## chandasue (May 13, 2011)

Mine is 18" or so but I wish it was more like 24" tall.

Edit: I should add that I'm 5'9" and my back isn't so hot so any sort of half bent position (even sitting on my stool) just kills me.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (May 14, 2011)

I was thinking that 22" - 24" might actually be a good height to make it.  Why hunch over if you don't have too?


----------

